# Assertion Failed - Seltsam



## KHORN (27. Juni 2006)

Hi leutz,

ich hab ein seltsames Problem beim Beenden meines Programms.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung :


```
Debug Assertion Failed!

Programm: C:\....
File: dbgdel.cpp
Line: 52

Expression: _BLOCK_TYPE_IS_VALID(pHead->nBlockUse)

...
```

Mit Suchmaschinen hab ich rausgefunden, dass diese Meldung erscheint, wenn man versucht ein Objekt zu löschen, was nicht alloziert wurde.

Jedoch hab ich durch den Debugger rausgefunden, dass die Fehlermeldung in der folgenden Zeile auftaucht (Im Destructor der Klasse) :


```
this->send(NetMessage(this->id, 0, NM_DISCONNECT, 0));
```

die Funktion send(...) : 

```
this->p_udp->send((char*)&nmsg, &Sock(this->serverIp, this->serverPort), sizeof(NetMessage));
```
Und die Funktion p_udp->send(...) ruft nur die sendto Funktion auf (UDP).

Ich versteh die Fehlermeldung überhaupt nicht, weil in dieser Zeile nichts gelöscht wird.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 


Gruß
KHORN


----------

